# Power Pivot



## bobcat185 (Nov 13, 2008)

I was looking for a power pivot and warn makes them but there around $400 for one but at outsideshopper.com they have one but i dont know if it works. Do you guys know if they work and have you ever used one? And what do you think on the vee plow for atvs?
http://outsideshopper.com/


----------



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

I do commercial and institutional walkways with my Traxter ATV with a 52" straight plow and a 48" scrapper blade at the rear. I used a V plow at the beginning of the winter for some long sidewalks that I have to do but as the banks of snow grew the V plow was not clearing the path and eventually I had to do the path with a walk behind snowblower. Great steering control with the V plow. I'd invest in a blower for the back end instead.


----------



## kagey (Jan 24, 2009)

Well I do own one and it works well for my driveway and 2 others that I do on a regular basis (sometime more if I have time to kill plus it's fun). I've used it one whole season (last year) and it didn't fail me even on the larger heavy snowfalls of Chicago. I can move 6 inches pretty easy.
I use it with my '08 AC 650 TRV on a 54" warn plow (as it only fits a warn that I know of). I use a plastic blade currently and also have a rubbercal blade - 6 inch 1500 psi which I haven't put on yet. 

I only use it for my sidewalks and the driveways, I don't do commerical or own a business just for my personal use. The regular driveways I do are brickpavers and asphalt along with all the sidewalks. The driveways are pretty straight and flat so easy to work with but there's not many places to push the snow so I have to move it one way then another so I do turn the snow a lot and it works with ease.
There's a little give in the blade when you stop moving but not to the point that it's a problem.
Lots of people use acuators and that's another method depending on your usage and I do feel those would be heavier duty.
All in all it works well but I still feel they are overpriced but I'm not completely mechanical so doing an acuator kinda pushed me this way of something simple like the power pivot. It was easy to put on like 6 or 8 bolts off take off the manual arm then put on the pivot and bolt on. The other piece is hooking up the electric but that was easy too. You do need a winch to operate your blade up and down. I don't know if a manual or a different method to raise or lower would work.
Hope this helps.


----------



## mtchockey30 (Jun 10, 2009)

mark////......


----------

